# Other pets



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

Other than my rats 








I also have in my petting zoo ;D
my guineapigs honey and ginger, now I know what your thinking cute cuddly yes but my word are they messy poop machines, love them to bits tho even if they do like to shower my room in finacard.


























Now ready yourself for EPIC cuteness......you have been warned this is Pippa my Welsh Shorthaired Bordercollie











































Pippa is the love of my life doggy wise she is definately a slouchy puppy and spends a good portion of her day sleeping, she is walked every day down the feilds and our local lake which you can see here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyAVLmQ66Hw


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Adorable critters. Do you have a big cubes and coroplast cage for your guinea pigs (it looks like it in the picture but I could be wrong)? If so, kudos to you for doing the research and giving them one.


----------

